# Another Big hammer w youtube link



## team shark fever (Feb 18, 2009)

Got another big hammer with the new recruits yesterday .Working hard to pass along what we have learned over the years to the new generation in the hopes of building quality land-based sharkers all over Florida.
I just had an itch to go shark fishing since all the stress from my father being gravely ill just had to get away for a day to clear the cobwebs in my head.What better way to do it then by getting on a beach with some shark fishing friends.East coast west coast I was not sure where i would end up, but I had to fish ,had to get out under the sun and under that beautiful almost full moon .This website allows us the opputunity to meet fisherman from all different parts of the world and we use that as a chance to pass along some knowledge and our passion for the sport to those thirsty to tangle with something powerful, strange and mysterious.
Summertime is time when the young ones need a holsum outlet for all there youthful energy and what better way then to take them fishing.New website user Chris (cfronszek) brought along his two cousins Joe & Jacob who are die hard Palm beach fisherman and new land-based shark fishing afficionados.Watching these kids fish reminds me alot of my youth fishing every day during the summer.We had a blast and i like a proud dad watched them as they frolicked on the beach and as they fought some big fish on the intracoastal .Good kids from good families involved in a great American past time "fishing". The plan was for Julio,Jordan and I to pick up Josh (blacktiphunter) to catch a few big jacks and a ray or two for bait then head out to our spot .The fresh bait did not materialize so we waited for the driftboats to come in but when we got there the sign read "closed Tuesdays"oh well i guess it's our popsicle baits today unless we can catch some fresh bait on the beach.We scouted some other potential fresh bait spots but none of them panned out. So we went with what we had frozen bonitas and cudas.It worked out just fine because them big hammers love big cuda cut in half. 








The new crew (from left to right) -Chris(cfronczek), cousins Jacob and Joe .Also in the picture Julio and his son Jordan 








Julio and I packing Josh's gear








Trying to catch the Crevalle's or a southern at a local marina








Got to see how hard core the new recruits are when I hooked a ray that was melting line off the Penn 750 spinner and was going to cut me off on the other side of the dock i was fishing, i asked Jacob to hurry and grab the line on the other dock .Jacob gladly runs to the dock on the other side grabs the line and i fling the rod in the water .He then automatcally knows to quickly lift the rod out of the water and fights the fish from the finger dock he's standing on. 








We all watch as Jacob works the big ray like a pro








We scout some new locations
















beautiful place for the Mini lobster season but not so good for shark fishing
















We set up at our spot and the day is blistering hot but just as beautiful 








the day rolls on but I'm respectfully in no hurry to get the baits out until the beach starts to clear of bathers








the kids play in the surf and Josh tries hard to get some fresh bait but to no avail









Josh taking pictures with his waterproof camera after I suggested we take some different angle pictures shot from inside the surf.Josh has passion,energy and the right stuff to well represent the sport of land-based shark fishing in this era.








We are met on the beach by Ron Geraci (rong) and now our camp is eight man strong and ready for anything.
The afternoon rolls on and we yak out our semi frozen baits in the hopes of catching a few summer time monsters.









Ron fights his shark on his old school bare bones style rod with three guides and a Senator 12/0,,,,just goes to show you don't need a $1000 rod to catch sharks
























Josh wires the feisty nurse








The new crew helps out 
















Ron pose with his nurse shark








the crew and the nurse 
We sit around and talk and everyone wants to know why the action is slow but i tell them that the sharks will be here just be patient and wait for sundown.Julio's son Jordan wants to take out baits because he's seen Jacob who is thirteen taking out baits but his father is unwilling to let the 9 year go out 200 to 300 hundred yards and out of his sight.Jordan cries and pouts and i tell him "I thought you said you were ready for hanging with the big boys but now I see you're not ready yet!!!Wipe them tears and get ready to catch a big shark"he quiets down and plays in the surf and fishes with the spinning rod .
* The Hammer*










*Just as the sun was starting to settle the last pick-up was on my 14/0, the northernmost rod as well as the one that was out furthest ,getting a solid hit and line rolling off of the big Senator was proof enough that a big shark was moving off with my big bait.All eyes were on me as the running man style set-up got me quickly swung around .After the set up the shark took some powerful runs and i could feel it was a heavy fish with strength to spare.A tug a war ensued but the big hammer was slowly worked into the surf to be subdued.
Incredible that the shark ate a frozen cuda over most of the other frozen bonitas but you never know what a hungry shark will eat.In the past we've had tiger sharks pick up two day old bait that are starting to rot.
It was a real treat to have the mostly rookie crew get there first taste of landing a big shark and for me getting the young ones involved and loving the sport guarantees that we will be preserving the sport for future generation.On this day the expierience that the youngsters had is something they will never forget;I am gratful to have made it possible for them. The shark was quickly worked into the surf and al though some of the crew were inexpierienced everyone performed flawlessly in getting the shark quickly tailroped,measured,tagged and released in an effecient manner .Josh Jergenson(blacktiphunter) did an excellent job of videotaping all the action with his head cam and subsequently posting it on youtube and for that we are grateful ,thanks Josh.One heck of a video ,check it out*. 
*YOUTUBE VIDEO *


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job. Great video


----------



## Den-Bob (Jul 19, 2010)

Outstanding fishing report! The best I've ever seen on a forum. 
A #1 white boy fishing adventure, and all done in the spirit of the game!

You are correct, the young ones will never forget that fishing lesson
and the satisfaction of the catch and release of a trophy fish.


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

*Great report*

Where generally, is this - east coast?, south fl.? very calm


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh YEAH! great report


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting

SCott


----------



## BeachBlues (Oct 12, 2007)

Great post. What beach was that?


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Man, thats gotta be fun!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

